# Need Mobo,GPU,PSU and Cabinet



## dilipc (May 4, 2010)

hi, 

my friend is planning to buy a i3 system.
he needs mobo, GPU, and PSU for the system.ddr3 based system.

can anyone suggest him a perfect mobo, gpu and cabinet, RAM
he is into gaming and watching movies stuff.

budget-25K.(without Proc)


----------



## Cilus (May 4, 2010)

If you are spending 25k, then why go for a low end Core i3 based system. They are underpowered (because of only 2 Physical core and low cache size).
Opt for an AMD based system which can perform far better than your Core i3 based system and almost equal to Core i5 750 quad core based system, which is very pricey.

Did your friend already purchase the processor? If no, then just stop him, as Core i3 is not for gaming.


----------



## dilipc (May 4, 2010)

yes he has already bought the processor.(from U.S)

he is not a hardcore gamer.so i3 based rig is enough.


----------



## Cilus (May 4, 2010)

Then here goes your config then

*Motherboard: Biostar TH55B HD @ 4.9k
Cabinet: **Cooler Master Elite 310 @ 1.5k
PSU: **Gigabyte 80 Plus Active PFC 460W @ 2.2k
Ram: 2 X 2 GB Kingston 1333 MHz DDR3 @ 5.4k
GPU: **MSI HD5770 1GB GDDR5 @ 9.5k*

Total = 23.5k


----------



## dilipc (May 5, 2010)

sorry cilus bhai,
actually he has got an i5 650 proc. i had mistakenly typed i3 proc.
can u suggest me the for i5 procs.

he has also actually plan to buy intel mobo DH55TC. how is this mobo .


----------



## dilipc (May 6, 2010)

Guys need reply..


----------



## satyamy (May 6, 2010)

dilipc said:


> i5 650 proc.
> he has also actually plan to buy intel mobo DH55TC. how is this mobo .


 
Biostar TH55B HD is compatible for i3/i5 & i7
*www.biostar.com.tw/app/en/t-series/introduction.php?S_ID=466

I think Biostar TH55B HD is better than Intel DH55TC but Intel has 5.1 Channel Audio Support where as Biostar has only 3x Audio Connector i.e. 2.1 Channel Audio Support


----------



## coderunknown (May 6, 2010)

dilipc said:


> sorry cilus bhai,
> actually he has got an i5 650 proc. i had mistakenly typed i3 proc.
> can u suggest me the for i5 procs.
> 
> he has also actually plan to buy intel mobo DH55TC. how is this mobo .



both are same. just i5 650's core clock high as well as the integrated GPU clock. no difference. so a H55 mobo will be just fine. 

go for Intel Original H55 if your friend doesn't plan to OC.


----------



## dilipc (May 6, 2010)

can i add graphics card , tuner card to this mobo. 
does it have sufficient pci slots


----------



## coderunknown (May 6, 2010)

dilipc said:


> can i add graphics card , tuner card to this mobo.
> does it have sufficient pci slots



yes, u can. graphics card, yes. TV tuner card, not sure. will have to look at the mobo before i can comment.


----------



## satyamy (May 6, 2010)

dilipc said:


> can i add graphics card , tuner card to this mobo.
> does it have sufficient pci slots


 
yes u can 

Intel Desktop Board DH55TC has 
One PCI Express 2.0 x 16 bus add-in card connector
Two PCI Express 2.0 x 1 connectors
One PCI Conventional bus connector

and Biostar TH55B HD has
2 x PCI Slots
1 x PCI-E x1 2.0 Slot
1 x PCI-E x16 2.0 Slot


----------



## dilipc (May 6, 2010)

guys what about the cabinet.PSU..is it good for the mobo


----------



## satyamy (May 7, 2010)

Cilus said:


> *Cabinet: **Cooler Master Elite 310 @ 1.5k*
> *PSU: **Gigabyte 80 Plus Active PFC 460W @ 2.2k*


yes this one is really nice, more than enough for your needs


----------



## dilipc (May 7, 2010)

*if i add a graphics card will this psu be sufficient..or should i go for another higher psu.

how abt this psu: cooler master extreme power series 460.* 
*
*

* and thanks for the suggestions.*


----------



## coderunknown (May 7, 2010)

dilipc said:


> *if i add a graphics card will this psu be sufficient..or should i go for another higher psu.
> 
> how abt this psu: cooler master extreme power series 460.*
> *
> ...



with FSP Saga II 400W/Gigabyte 460W, you can add a maximum is HD5670. over it, i won't advice. can add HD5750. but still it'll be close. 

about second option i'll just say, STAY AWAY from CM Extreme Power series. just stay away, unless u got habit of blowing or frying your own PC.


----------



## dilipc (May 7, 2010)

*so here is final config.

proc: intel i5 661 3.33ghz
mobo: intel dh55tc 
cabinet: cooler master elite 310
RAM: kingston 1333mhz 2 X 2 GB ddr3
** GPU: **MSI HD5770 1GB GDDR5
** PSU: **Gigabyte 80 Plus Active PFC 460W **/ FSP saga 460W

shall i go for higher wattage i.e 500 W
give ur suggestions,

*


----------



## Piyush (May 7, 2010)

dilipc said:


> *so here is final config.
> 
> proc: intel i5 661 3.33ghz
> mobo: intel dh55tc
> ...


corsair vx 450 will do i suppose
if u have around 1k more then go for vx 550 and be on a safer side


----------



## dilipc (May 7, 2010)

*ok will go for 

corsair 550WVX.can anybody tell me the cost of this PSU.
*

---------- Post added at 05:29 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:21 PM ----------

*Final config.

Proc: intel i5 661 3.33ghz
Mobo: intel dh55tc
Cabinet: cooler master chasis elite 332
RAM: kingston 1333mhz 2 X 2 GB ddr3
GPU: MSI HD5770 1GB GDDR5
PSU: corsair 550wvx 
HD :seagate 500GB sata hard drive

i need prices and availability in chennai. i need comments on this config and suggestions on it.
*


----------



## Piyush (May 7, 2010)

dilipc said:


> *ok will go for
> 
> corsair 550WVX.can anybody tell me the cost of this PSU.
> *
> ...


corsair vx550W costs around 4.7k in delhi


----------



## dilipc (May 7, 2010)

*can anybody update me the prices and availability..
*


----------



## dilipc (May 8, 2010)

*can anybody update me the prices and availability..*


----------



## Piyush (May 8, 2010)

dilipc said:


> *can anybody update me the prices and availability..*


prices of what?


----------



## dilipc (May 8, 2010)

prices of 

*Proc: intel i5 661 3.33ghz
Mobo: intel dh55tc
Cabinet: cooler master chasis elite 332
RAM: kingston 1333mhz 2 X 2 GB ddr3
GPU: MSI HD5770 1GB GDDR5
PSU: corsair 550wvx 
HD :seagate 500GB sata hard drive
*


----------



## satyamy (May 9, 2010)

dilipc said:


> prices of
> 
> *Proc: intel i5 661 3.33ghz*
> *Mobo: intel dh55tc*
> ...


 

Processor : Intel i5 661 Clarkdale 3.33ghz (4mb L3) - Rs. 9550/-

Motherboard : Intel DH55TC - Rs. 5550/-

RAM : DDR3 Ram Kingston 2x2 - 2700x2 - Rs. 5400/-

GPU : MSI HD5770 1GB - Approx Rs. 7000/-

Cabinet : Cooler Master Elite - Rs. 2200/-

PSU : CORSAIR : 550W ATX12V V2.2 SLI - Rs. 4850/-

HDD : Seagate Barracuda 7200 1.2 500GB - Rs. 2350/-


----------



## dilipc (May 9, 2010)

*


satyamy said:



			Processor : Intel i5 661 Clarkdale 3.33ghz (4mb L3) - Rs. 9550/-

Motherboard : Intel DH55TC - Rs. 5550/-
		
Click to expand...

*


satyamy said:


> *
> 
> RAM : DDR3 Ram Kingston 2x2 - 2700x2 - Rs. 5400/-* *
> 
> ...


 *

guys the above pricing exceed the budget by 5k (even after GPU is cutoff from the list)

and also corsair PSU not avaialble at the moment.
can anybody suggest me another brand PSU in the same range460W or 500W..

how is zebronics?


*


----------



## coderunknown (May 9, 2010)

dilipc said:


> *
> 
> guys the above pricing exceed the budget by 5k (even after GPU is cutoff from the list)
> 
> ...



its Intel. will ask for premium if someone decide own their stuff  i5 661 is nothing but a fast i3. 2 cores + 1 mGPU is all it got. Intel mobos are always stripped to bare bone. sometimes heatsinks missing as well.

well to power that card, minimum is FSP Saga II 400W/Gigabyte 460W. but i won't recommend. cause its minimum. should get VX450W. or Seasonic 430W or so. 

Zebronics/VIP/Frontech/iBall...................., and the list continues. don't buy them. their build quality, efficiency, warranty, and anything u can mention. all are bad. VIP can be considered but only if u skip the graphics card.


----------



## vickybat (May 9, 2010)

Thats all the i5 requires to beat its competitors to oblivion.The i5 661 is an excellent cpu if gaming is the priority. The other  choice is the i5 750 another stellar performer at roughly same price as that of 661.

For mobo look for biostar th55hd @ 4.9k or msi h55-e33 @ 5.5k


----------



## dilipc (May 9, 2010)

Sam.Shab said:


> its Intel. will ask for premium if someone decide own their stuff  i5 661 is nothing but a fast i3. 2 cores + 1 mGPU is all it got. Intel mobos are always stripped to bare bone. sometimes heatsinks missing as well.
> 
> well to power that card, minimum is FSP Saga II 400W/Gigabyte 460W. but i won't recommend. cause its minimum. should get VX450W. or Seasonic 430W or so.
> 
> Zebronics/VIP/Frontech/iBall...................., and the list continues. don't buy them. their build quality, efficiency, warranty, and anything u can mention. all are bad. VIP can be considered but only if u skip the graphics card.





vickybat said:


> Thats all the i5 requires to beat its competitors to oblivion.The i5 661 is an excellent cpu if gaming is the priority. The other  choice is the i5 750 another stellar performer at roughly same price as that of 661.
> 
> For mobo look for biostar th55hd @ 4.9k or msi h55-e33 @ 5.5k



*thanks for your suggestions.*


----------



## satyamy (May 9, 2010)

see if its Intel it should & will be costly
when u want to buy Intel PC dont ask for Budget Keep min. 40K

better you go for AMD they have wide range


----------

